# Favorite wing sauces?



## illini40 (Nov 25, 2018)

What are some of your favorite sauces for chicken wings?


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 25, 2018)

Hot, and the hotter the better.
I like Sweet-n-Hot, e.g. Super Hot chiles mixed with fruit, like a chutney sauce.

I also have a special spot in my heart for a Bourbon Molasses sauce that I can no longer acquire, and never did get the recipe for.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 25, 2018)

I've become addicted to a NC style sauce.  Mustard, Cider vinegar, and spices.  Don't tell anyone since I was born in Memphis!


----------



## kruizer (Nov 25, 2018)

Franks hot sauce and butter.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 25, 2018)

Try this injected into the wings... takes em to a new level IMO!

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/creole-butter-recipe.123175/


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Nov 25, 2018)

Hot garlic, honey garlic, hot BBQ, hot maple garlic, etc.


----------



## illini40 (Nov 25, 2018)

Derek717 said:


> Hot garlic, honey garlic, hot BBQ, hot maple garlic, etc.



Do you make your own honey garlic sauce? Or a particular brand? Sounds good.


----------



## InThePittBBQ (Nov 25, 2018)

I love any of the Asian Chili sauces, just the right amount of spice and heat.


----------



## indaswamp (Nov 25, 2018)

Blackberry BBQ Sauce:
http://www.wafb.com/story/802217/chef-john-folses-blackberry-bbq-sauce/
I omit the fresh berries and use 1 cup of preserves. This eliminates the seeds. I like it better.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 26, 2018)

Franks and butter or teriyaki.

Chris


----------



## phatbac (Nov 26, 2018)

I like hot/sweet mix or Caribbean jerk my family likes only sweet so its a lot of honey bbq etc . around here.

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------

